# Avid Shorty Ultimate replacement brake pads?



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I assume they use Shimano road pads? What have you had the best performance with on alloy rims? I'm thinking SwissStop Green.

Thanks!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Juanmoretime said:


> I assume they use Shimano road pads? What have you had the best performance with on alloy rims? I'm thinking SwissStop Green.
> 
> Thanks!


Kool Stop salmon road inserts.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

I second the Kool Stop Salmons. Best aluminum rim brake pads I've ever used.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Sep 12, 2010)

x3 Kool Stop Salmon, I like the black/salmon combo cartridge.


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

TruckerCo pads. Inexpensive and work well. I've got them for carbon and aluminum rims. I was a Swisstop guy. I couldn't tell the difference when I switched. And at half the price, it was an easy choice.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

mixed pad better overall
for me Yehstars


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

How about cartridge? The stock ones with the tiny pad fixing bolt strip just by looking at them funny.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Okay, went with the salmon pads. The smallest Allen key I have is 1mm. The screw on the pad holder is smaller, does anyone know what size it is?

Thanks!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Juanmoretime said:


> Okay, went with the salmon pads. The smallest Allen key I have is 1mm. The screw on the pad holder is smaller, does anyone know what size it is?
> 
> Thanks!


Pad holder screws use a 2mm...


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I've had great luck with the Kool Stop salmon, on all my bikes. Never tried the dual density; might be worth a shot.


----------

